# Avengers Thread



## MA-Caver (Jul 12, 2010)

More and more news is coming out about the upcoming Avengers movie... sooo to start things off...



> *Ed Norton Won't Return As Bruce Banner*
> http://movies.yahoo.com/news/usmovi...-return-hulk-avengers-nortons-rep-responds?nc
> 
> "We have made the decision to not bring Ed Norton  back to portray the title role of Bruce Banner in 'The Avengers,'"  Feige told the site. "Our decision is definitely not one based on  monetary factors, but instead rooted in the need for an actor who  embodies the creativity and collaborative spirit of our other talented  cast members. _'The Avengers' demands players who thrive working as part  of an ensemble,_ as evidenced by Robert, Chris H, Chris E, Sam, Scarlett,  and all of our talented casts. We are looking to announce a name actor  who fulfills these requirements, and is passionate about the iconic role  in the coming weeks."



Do those people even READ the comics? Do they even realize that the Hulk/Banner is typically a loner and didn't last for long because of it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avengers_(comics)#1960s 
Even so... Norton is a very talented actor and knows how to bring depth to whatever role he's given. I thought he did a good job with Banner in the redu of the HULK movie. 
:idunno: I should try to remember that Hollywood tends to think on it's own terms.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, it's a whole mess.  But they seem to be going The Ultimates route with this so Banner won't have a huge role anyways.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 13, 2010)

Norton's spokespeople contend that the split was unilateral on the moviemaker's part, and that it came while they were still in the midst of congenial negotiations.  Maybe a salary thing?

Regardless, the movie just dropped a big notch in my book... Norton's a great actor, and did a very good job in the last Hulk.  If they lose Robert Downey Jr as well, I'll pass on it entirely.


----------



## crushing (May 8, 2012)

Just curious if you guys thought Banner's character turned out alright in The Avengers, because he (they, if you will) ended up with a very significant role in the movie.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 8, 2012)

I was originally disappointed that they didn't keep Norton on for the role, but I have to say that Mark Ruffalo did a truly excellent job as Banner.


----------



## SuperFLY (May 8, 2012)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I was originally disappointed that they didn't keep Norton on for the role, but I have to say that Mark Ruffalo did a truly excellent job as Banner.



this.

norton did a good 'tortured soul' version of banner, whereas ruffalo's was more the original series personality. a kind of zen image.

he did damn well.

and incidently, the film rocked


----------



## WC_lun (May 8, 2012)

I think Mark Ruffalo did a very good job.  I believe he has signed on to play Banner in six more films as well, so get used to him.


----------



## Scott T (May 8, 2012)

Excellent movie and I like Marvel's new united world approach amongst their various properties. Now if they can bring their other franchises back into the fold (Spidey, X-Men, FF, etc.).


----------



## lma (May 8, 2012)

Have to admit he was a good hulk. Film was awesome even my Mrs likes it.  That's saying summit! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shesulsa (May 8, 2012)

Such a good movie!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 9, 2012)

Good movie, good action, good humor.  I just hope that they realize that much of the movie's success is due (IMHO) to Joss Wheadon's writing.  If they decide to go with someone else in the inevitable sequel, the movie will suffer for it.

I feared that the movie would turn out to be more "Iron Man 3 and his pals, the Avengers".  Fortunately, it appears that a real effort was made to highlight all of the characters as equally as possible.  It was also clear that the film was made with the fans in mind (which has not always been the case- the Dolph Lundgren version of the Punisher, for example).

Actually, they had me hooked when they included Maria Hill.


----------



## gardawamtu1 (May 9, 2012)

Ruffalo rocked Bruce Banner. He was the perfect introvert who bottles everything up. Very relatable. I love Edward Norton, but Ruffalo communicated so much more with his body language and facial expressions!

My wife and I have seen the movie twice, and are looking for an excuse for a third viewing!


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 10, 2012)

Yet again, Joss Weddon shows just how awesome he can be.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Instructor (May 11, 2012)

Avengers has rapidly taken first place for me when it comes to hero movies.  Seen it twice already!  Agree complete that Joss was the X-factor for this films success.  Now if they will just let him bring Firefly back.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2012)

gardawamtu1 said:


> Ruffalo rocked Bruce Banner. He was the perfect introvert who bottles everything up. Very relatable. I love Edward Norton, but Ruffalo communicated so much more with his body language and facial expressions!
> 
> My wife and I have seen the movie twice, and are looking for an excuse for a third viewing!


Suggestion... wait about a month or even two if you can stand it... then go see it again... probably will be just as thrilled.


----------



## mmartist (May 15, 2012)

I went to cinema to watch that movie. I usually don't like going to cinema, but I think this movie was worth it...


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 15, 2012)

Absolute best scene in the entire movie...

Loki: Don't you know who I am??? You're all beneath m...

At which point Hulk interupts him by grabbing him by the ankle and slamming him back and forth like a rag doll.

I especially like how Hulk pauses halfway through the beat down to inspect his toy.


[YT]te1QdriR8AE[/YT]


----------

